# Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen



## bueny (25. September 2016)

*Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Fractal Design R5 mit Sichtfenster zu bestellen.

Ich würde allerdings anstatt der 2 (1x Front, 1x hinten) mitgelieferten Lüfter, insgesamt 5 Lüfter verbauen (1x zusätzlich Front, 1x unten, 1x oben). Ein Bild dazu wie ich es mir vorstelle findet ihr im Anhang ( PS: Da fehlt der Lüfter von unten).

Ich bin relativ neu auf dem Gebiet, deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich die Lüfter am Besten anschließen soll.

Ich habe überlegt, 2x Front und 1x hinten jeweils Fractal Dynamic GP-14 einzubauen und diese an den Luftregler vom Gehäuse anzuschließen.

Wie soll ich aber den Lüfter unten und oben am Gehäuse anschließen? Macht da PWM Sinn? Falls ja, habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich (die Fractal Lüfter sind ohne PWM) die unkompliziert eingebaut werden können?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Anschliessen? Z.B. an den Fan Headern auf dem Mobo. Hast ja da nicht nur einen CPU_FAN, sondern sicher noch min. 1 CHA_FAN und da kann man die Lüfter anschliessen, danach über das BIOS/UEFI regeln. Oder man holt sich ne externe 5,25" Lüftersteuerung mit so vielen Kanälen wie man braucht und regelt halt jeden von Hand. Möglichkeiten hat man Uuunmengen  Du kannst die Lüfter auch per Adapter am Netzteil mit permanenter Spannung betreiben, sprich mit 5V oder 7V oder 12V.
Aber am einfachsten ist halt die Anschlüsse vom Mobo nutzen, aus diesem Grund hat das Brett ja auch Lüfteranschlüsse (nein, die sind nicht bloss Deko  ).


----------



## Aerni (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

3 lüfter reichen völlig aus. 2x140mm vorne und 1x140mm hinten. alles andere macht den airflow mehr kaputt als das es was hilft. über oben den kann man sich noch streiten. wenn du nich gearde sli hast und viel hitze in der kiste brauchst du keine 5 lüfter. 

ich hab das R4 und habs getestet. keinen unterschied festgestellt von 3 auf 5 lüfter.


----------



## GrueneMelone (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Richtig. Gönn dir für hinten einen Fractal Venturi 140mm und schließe alle 3 an der Lüftersteuerung an und stelle sie auf 7v und sei glücklich. Hab das R5 und hatte auch schon mal 4 Lüfter drinnen.


----------



## azzih (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Mehr Lüfter machen höchstens mehr Krach wirklich bringen tun die halt kaum was.  Und mein R4 hat unten kein Lüftungsschlitz, nur den fürs Netzteil, keine Ahnung ob das beim R5 anders ist.
Selbst hab ich die 2 Standartlüfter auf 7V laufen und das reicht für mein übertaktetes Intel System dicke aus.


----------



## bueny (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Hab das Asus z97k als Mainboard, der hat nur 3x 4-Pin Anschlüsse für die Lüfter soweit ich das verstanden habe. Meinst du die Anschlüsse oder gibt es da noch andere 

SLI habe ich nicht, wollte mich aber für ein eventuelles Übertakten rüsten. Wenn 3 Lüfter ausreichen könnte ich ja gleich problemlos auf die PCGH-Edition zugreifen.

EDIT: Also 2x Front einblasen und 1x hinten rausblasen genügt eigentlich?


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*



bueny schrieb:


> Hab das Asus z97k als Mainboard, der hat nur 3x 4-Pin Anschlüsse für die Lüfter soweit ich das verstanden habe. Meinst du die Anschlüsse oder gibt es da noch andere
> 
> SLI habe ich nicht, wollte mich aber für ein eventuelles Übertakten rüsten. Wenn 3 Lüfter ausreichen könnte ich ja gleich problemlos auf die PCGH-Edition zugreifen.
> 
> EDIT: Also 2x Front einblasen und 1x hinten rausblasen genügt eigentlich?



Ein Blick ins Handbuch wirkt da meist Wunder  Ja, die Ports auf dem Brett. Asus schreibt im Manual sehr genau, welcher für welchen Lüfi ist und auch wenn es 4 Pins sind, kann man im UEFI einstellen, ob PWM oder Spannungsregelung, man kann also 4 und 3 Pin anschliessen. Wenn du die Lüfis regeln willst, also dass sie sich von selbst der Temperatur anpassen, dann schliess sie z.B. am Brett an. Wenn du sie aber an festen Werten laufen lassen willst, dann kannst du auch die Lüsteu vom Case nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*



bueny schrieb:


> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Fractal Design R5 mit Sichtfenster zu bestellen.
> Ich würde allerdings anstatt der 2 (1x Front, 1x hinten) mitgelieferten Lüfter, insgesamt 5 Lüfter verbauen (1x zusätzlich Front, 1x unten, 1x oben).


Du meinst so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eine reichlich gute Idee, dazu müssten wir nur wissen, welche Hardware Du verbauen willst. Der Lüfter 
unten lohnt vor allem, wenn Du sehr lange Grafikkarten betreibst, bei kürzeren ist er eher kontraproduktiv, 
ja nach Art der Ansteuerung.

Hör Dir hier im Test vom Kabelbinder die Soundfiles zu den Lüftern an und vergleiche "Krach" zu Förderleistung.
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016

Im R5-PCGH sind drei Lüfter, die  GP-14. Das sind ganz tolle Lüfter und im unteren Drehzahlbereich sind
sie leiser als20,-€ BeQuiet SW 2, die als PWM Variante fürchterlich nervig klackern. Zumindest, wenn man
auf "silent" steht nervt es, Kinder hören so etwas nicht, darum muss man mit den Bewertungen aufpassen,
wer es schreibt.
Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Empfehlen würde ich dir den Einbau von drei mal GP-14 vorne und unten, und für hinten und oben hinten
kombinierst Du es mit den teureren HF 14: 
Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Betreiben würde ich die drei GP-14 vorne und unten mit 5V über die Lüftersteuerung, die beiden anderen
sollten fest 7V bekommen, dann sind sie immer noch leise. Noch leiser wäre es, sie ans Mainboard geregelt 
zu hängen, dann hörst Du im Idle (also ohne Last) gar nichts und kannst dir eine individuelle Lüfterkurve
im Bios definieren.

Frage:
Welche Hardware soll in das Gehäuse, Asus Z97K sehe ich, das jann meines wissen an den Gehäuselüfter-
anschlüssen sowohl 3-PIN (spannungsgeregelt) als auch 4-PIN (Pulsweitenmoduliert) erkennen und ansteuern.

Je nach Hardware reichen zwei Lüfter, bei potenter Hardware und bei dem Wunsch nach Ruhe sind mehr
ein Segen. Lieber 5 Stück bei 5V als 2 Stück bei 12V, da fallen einem die Ohren ab.

Die PCGH Variante hat den Nachteil, oben keine Lüftereinbaumöglichkeit vorzusehen. Ich habe hinten einen
Noiseblocker eLoop und der muss, damit die Temperaturen im Gehäuse erträglich bleiben, ca. 800U/min
drehen. Das ist das lauteste am Rechner, nervt enorm und es wäre schöne, zwei davon einzubauen und 
dann mit 600U/min geräuschlos zu betreiben. Der Lüfte roben hilft enorm, um die Lüfter langsam betreiben
zu kommen. Dann braucht man aber auch leide Grafikkartenlüfter und einen guten CPU-Kühler.


----------



## bueny (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Alles klar vielen Dank.

Aber wenn ich möchte, dass sich die Lüfter an die Temperatur von selbst anpassen, müsse ich PWM Lüfter kaufen, oder?

Hardware ist folgendes drin:

- i7 4790k (würde ich gern noch Übertakten) mit Noctua N D15s
- R9 290 mit Aufrüstung innerhalb der nächsten Wochen auf eine GTX 1070 (amp! extreme oder Phoenix GLS)
- Mainboard ASUS z97k
- 1xSDD, 1x HDD
- 16 GB ram
- Netzteil Rmx 750


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*



bueny schrieb:


> Alles klar vielen Dank.
> 
> Aber wenn ich möchte, dass sich die Lüfter an die Temperatur von selbst anpassen, müsse ich PWM Lüfter kaufen, oder?




Nein. Der Unterschied ist nur die Regelung. PWM steht für Pulsweiten Modulation (siehe Wikipedia), die 3 Pin werden einfach über die Spannung geregelt. Bei PWM liegen permanent 12V an, jedoch wird es für kurze Momente wie unterbrochen (laienhaft erklärt, bin halt nicht so der Erklärihirsch  ). Beides kannst du problemlos über die Temperatur regeln, solange sie am Brett angeschlossen sind und du im UEFI die passenden Settings machst. Zudem hast du bei Asus noch das Tool Fan Xpert (manche mögen es, andere hassen es -> ich nutze es bei all meinen PCs und hab bis heute nie Probleme gehabt), kannst du nutzen, musst du aber nicht, denn die Settings im UEFI reichen eigentlich vollkommen.

Edit: Hier hast du ein Bild von meinem Brett, da ist es aber noch Fan Xpert 2 (also ne ältere Version). Da kannst du sehen, dass man wie bei Afterburner ne Kurve einstellen kann und die Lüfis dann so regeln kann. Wie gesagt, kann man, muss man aber nicht. Denn Asus Bretter haben eine super feinfühlige Lüftersteuerung, da reicht es, wenn man im UEFI ein Minimum und ein Maximum festlegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*



bueny schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich möchte, dass sich die Lüfter an die Temperatur von selbst anpassen, müsse ich PWM Lüfter kaufen, oder?


Nein, 3-PIN Lüfter kann man wunderbar steuern, 4-PIN Lüfter werden geregelt und haben einen breiteren Drehzahlbereich, klackern dafür aber hin und wieder.
Ich habe oben noch etwas ergänzt, ließ Dir den Text nochmal durch. 

Gerade mit einer R9-290 wäre nur ein Lüfter hinten suportimal. Mit einer Energiesparenden GTTX 1070 reicht auch die PCGH-Variante, dazu dann hinten
 einen Fractal HF-14. Aber die Dämmung wirkt nicht wirklich oben, das ist mehr ein Blender. Kauf das normale Gehäuse, pack beide Lüfter nach vorne und 
einen HF-14 nach hinten. Kommt dann irgendwann mal mehr ins Gehäuse, kannst Du immer noch Lüfter nachrüsten.



Chimera schrieb:


> ... die 3 Pin werden einfach über die Spannung geregelt...


_Schlauscheißermodus an:_
Nein, sie werden nicht geregelt, sie werden gesteuert. Die deutsche Sprache differenziert das im Gegensatz zum Englischen, dass immer nur stumpf "controll" kennt. 
Regelung bedeutet, auf einen Sollwert hin zu regeln, dazu bedarf es eines irgendwie gearteten Regelkreis, und der sitzt im 4-PIN Lüfter, Steuerung heißt nur, man
 gibt ein Signal rein und dann passiert irgendwas. Aber das ist jetzt nur spitzfindige Wortklauberei.


----------



## Chimera (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _Schlauscheißermodus an:_
> Nein, sie werden nicht geregelt, sie werden gesteuert. Die deutsche Sprache differenziert das im Gegensatz zum Englischen, dass immer nur stumpf "controll" kennt.
> Regelung bedeutet, auf einen Sollwert hin zu regeln, dazu bedarf es eines irgendwie gearteten Regelkreis, und der sitzt im 4-PIN Lüfter, Steuerung heißt nur, man
> gibt ein Signal rein und dann passiert irgendwas. Aber das ist jetzt nur spitzfindige Wortklauberei.




Okeyyyyy, dann halt they get controlled by voltage  So, are du happy  ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Yes Sir!


----------



## bueny (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, denke genau so werde ich es machen!

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem GP-14 und dem HF 14?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Alles ist anders, die Lagerung, der Antrieb, die Impellergeometrie und die Impellerblattanzahl.
Der HF-14 ist so ziemlich das Beste, was es gibt, der GP-14 ein mittelmäßiger aber durchaus
funktionierende Lüfter.


----------



## bueny (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Dann spricht doch nichts  dagegen als alle zusätzlichen gekauften Lüfter die HF-14 zu holen, oder? Ist ja nur marginal teurer.

Sprich, Frontlüfter die zwei mitgelieferten GP-14, und die nachgekauften bzw. später nachgerüsteten dann die HF-14.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Die HF-14 bilden freiblasend neben den eLoop B14 so ziemliche die Speerspitze in Sachen Leistung bzw. Effizienz.
Das Ganze  variiert dann aber auch mit den Einsatzbedingungen. In einigen Szenarien mit steigendem Gegendruck schlagen sich Luftdruck-optimierte Modelle besser. Ist aber immer schwer zu vereinheitlichen. Wenn man das das absolute Optimum für sein System ermitteln möchte, dann hilft oft nur Trial and Error.

Im Bezug auf das R5 hat sich vor kurzem übrigens ergeben, dass die NF-A14 von Noctua (um hier das Beispiel eines eher druck-optimierten Lüfters zu nennen) speziell bei den Gittern des Gehäuses etwas besser abschneiden:
60%-100% Regelung aus bei Gehauseluftern? Wie macht ihr das? - Seite 2 - ComputerBase Forum
Die Tendenzen konnte ich exemplarisch auch bestätigen.

Wobei dann natürlich immernoch die Frage im Raum steht, ob einem die A14 auch akustisch zusagen. Das ist dann nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte... der selbe User hat sich nämlich auch über ein unverhältnismäßig starkes Brummen der A14 beschwert.
Mir persönlich gefallen die Noctua auch nicht ganz so gut.

Haben natürlich alle so ihre Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Ja, Kabelbinder, alles richtig, aber in diesem Fall soll mit 2-3 Lüftern eingeblasen werden und es geht um hinten, wo der CPU-Kühlerlüfte rebenso unterstützt. Die Noctua sind ganz sicher eine gute Wahl, auch die kann man nehmen. Aber ich denke, in ein Fractal Gehäuse gehären auch Fractal Lüfter.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Aja gut, einblasend ist nicht unbedingt die Entwarnung 
Ich wollte halt nur dafür sensibilisieren, dass man praktisch immer auf gewissen Barrieren stößt, bei denen das eine oder andere Modell vielleicht besser oder schlechter abschneidet. Die HF-14 sind gewiss keine schlechten Lüfter, scheinen speziell im R5 aber doch noch ihre Probleme zu haben.
Das gilt jedenfalls für den Betrieb am Heck. Saugend hinter einem feinen Luftgitter bricht die Leistung bei humanen Drehzahlen in der Regel eh so stark ein, dass man kaum noch einen Luftzug fühlen (und damit auch kaum mehr messen) kann. Im Vergleich zu den A14 schlugen sie sich bei mir in etwa gleich schlecht. Speziell auf Radiatoren oder Kühlern hingegen performen die HF (im Push) dann aber wieder erstaunlich gut... es variiert eben stark mit dem jeweiligen Aufbau.

Ist wie gesagt auch mit viel Trial and Error verbunden.
Zumal sich mit Worten oder Aufnahmen nunmal auch nur schwer umreißen lässt, wie ein jeweiliger Lüfter charakteristisch tatsächlich klingt. Und das ist neben der Leistung ja auch ein nicht gerade zu vernachlässigendes Kriterium, bei dem man sich früher oder später immer selbst ein Bild verschaffen muss.

Persönlich finde ich die HF-14 vom Klang her angenehm, sofern man _saugend _ein klein wenig Montageabstand hält bzw. sie nicht weit über 500 U/min regelt.
Wenn man ganz nah rangeht, klingen sie zwar immernoch etwas auffälliger als bspw. die SW2. Das relativiert sich dann aber wieder mit der sehr guten Leistung am geeigneten Einsatzort


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die HF-14 sind gewiss keine schlechten Lüfter, scheinen speziell im R5 aber doch noch ihre Probleme zu haben.


Ich bin schon drauf und dran, hinten das grob gestanzte auszuschneiden und ein ordentliches Lüftergitter einzubauen. Aber ich mache es erst beim nächsten Mainboarswechsel.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Kannst ja ein einfaches "Wire" einsetzen. Das soll laut PudgetSystems wohl den geringsten Luftwiderstand aufweisen 

Bin selbst arg verwundert gewesen, wie stark das Heckgitter den Luftstrom trotz der dünnen Stege behindert. Aber obs eine optische Bruchlandung wert ist, das Ding komplett rauszunehmen... ich weiß nicht


----------



## exxi11 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Hat schon jemand die eloops b14-3 gedrosselt auf 5v im Heck probiert? (Fractal r5)

Bzw. generell eloops . Die haben ja quasi genug platz zum CPU Kühler.... 3-4cm? Wird es schon sein....also sollten die "Geräusche" eigentlich nicht auftreten oder?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Die eLoop haben eigentlich nur saugend ihre Probleme. Das allerdings im geringeren Maße als die "alten" 120er eLoop.
Pustend haben sie eigentlich eine sehr gute Performance und Lautstärke.


----------



## exxi11 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Aber speziell Erfahrungen mit denen im r5 hinten haste keine? Schade  

Hat der eloop b14-3 ein Problem mit 5v zu laufen oder läuft das reibungslos? Was ich nicht verstehe deswegen wohl die blöde Frage....es gibt ja b14 1-2 und 3. alle haben sie ja unterschiedliche maximale rpm Angaben. Jedoch sollten doch alle gleich sein, wenn die auf eine festgesetzte rpm laufen? Also als Beispiel der b14-1 mit 12v läuft ja 600rpm, wenn man jetzt den b14-3 auf 600rpm drosselt, sollte er doch gleich gut/schlecht laufen richtig?

Wollte den b14-3 mal ausprobieren hinten und als 5v laufen lassen. Muss ich da bedenken haben das ich so ein "großes" Modell auf 5v nur laufen lasse?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Persönlich habe ich sie natürlich noch nicht im R5 gehabt. Zumal ich derzeit eh ein anderes Gehäuse verwende.
Die Rückmeldungen von anderen Usern erschienen bisher aber sehr positiv.

Bei gleicher Drehzahl sollten die Modelle prinzipiell auch die gleiche Leistung erbringen. Da spielt dann aber auch die Serientoleranz etwa mit rein, weshalb es hier oder da natürlich schonmal zu Abweichungen kommen kann.

Bist du dir sicher, dass du den oberen Stauraum der B14-3 wirklich brauchst?
Normalerweise würde ich eigentlich eher zu den 2ern raten. Die 900 U/min habens auch schon in sich. Die 3er würde ich nur nehmen, wenn OC angesagt ist und unter Last dann auch die Lautstärke weniger relevant ist.


----------



## exxi11 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Ich wollte ganz gerne die integegrierte lüftersteurung vom r5 nutzen. Also die beiden fronts und heck halt unter 5v laufen lassen. Ich denke unter 5v kommt beim b14-2 nichts mehr bei rum. Das wären doch ~375rpm? Ist das nicht definitiv zu wenig für ein Hecklüfter?


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*



exxi11 schrieb:


> Das wären doch ~375rpm? Ist das nicht definitiv zu wenig für ein Hecklüfter?



Dann kannst du den auch ausbauen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Sind etwa 400 U/min.

Was hindert dich denn daran, einfach auf 7V (knapp 600 U/min) oder direkt ans Mainboard zu gehen?


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design R5 zusätzliche Lüfter anschließen*

Dir dürfte doch klar sein, dass ein gedämmtes Case immer etwas wärmer wird 

Ohne jetzt genau zu wissen, welche Komponenten du einbauen möchtest,

fällt es jetzt schwer, den richtigen Tipp zu geben 

Edit: Habe jetzt erst Post #9# gelesen 

Nimm leise 140er und fertig


----------

